# Tecumseh Questions



## JAG59 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have been doing some work on a Tecumseh engine that originally came on a Craftsman Walk-behind mower. The Craftsman model # is 143.024208. I have never been able to cross-ref this to a Tecumseh model #. That isn't my major concern, though.
My first question is about the mounting flange gasket. This is the gasket that goes between the crankcase and the crankcase cover. The replacement gasket is mostly solid with an opening that allows for the crankshaft and camshaft. The original gasket was the shape of the gasket mating surfaces.
Do I need to trim the new gasket to make it look like the original or is it ok to use "as is"?
My second question is about an oil leak I have in a lubrication passage. This engine is a verticle shaft engine that uses a positive displacement
plunger oil pump. Oil is pumped from the bottom of the crankcase, up through the camshaft and over to the top main bearing. Oil under pressure lubricates the top crankshaft main bearing and camshaft upper bearing. The oil passage from the camshaft to the top main bearing has an opening to the outside of the case. This opening is normally plugged. My problem is that I have lost the plug. I can't find the plug listed on any parts breakdown. I was wondering if I might be able to fabricate a plug. It looks like the hole where the plug goes (possibly a clean-out access point) is threaded. Could i use a screw and some Lock-Tite to plug it or would the oil pressure be too great? Any suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make the replacement gasket look like the original because of oil and leaks. if the plug hole is threaded use a screw and red locktite. if it ain't threaded use a threader to do it. it should be threaded, red locktite will handle car engine oil pressures.


----------

